# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Half Life 2:Episode Two

## Dismember

Игра вроде требует активацию через интернет. Что делать, если дома нета нет? Кто-нибудь уже отучил от активации сей продукт? Может есть ссылочки?

----------


## commandor2006

> Игра вроде требует активацию через интернет. Что делать, если дома нета нет? Кто-нибудь уже отучил от активации сей продукт? Может есть ссылочки?


есть. simpack.rar
http://www.ftp2share.com/file/5dc022...mpack.rar.html

----------


## Dismember

Спасибо! А simpack ставиться на лицензию (напримерп Буки)?

----------


## elmigranto

Купи пиратку. Это проще... Ну, или скачай Steam-Buster или Star-Steam. А симпак только распаковывает файлы с диска и все...

----------


## ravshan

Вопрос к знающим! Имеется пиратская Half Life2:Episode One, и там такой глюк - после прохождения "опасных вод" (когда уходишь из сити 17 по каналам)и встречаешься с помошницей Илая, которая должна тебя собственно к нему отвести, подходя с ней к лифту, она его вызывает, НО когда лифт останавливается, она почему то заканчивает договаривать и стоит как вкопаная! Хотя по идее должна зайти в лифт и я в том числе, и спуститься вниз. Может это как то можно исправить? или это уже безнадёжно?

----------


## Gosh

> Вопрос к знающим! Имеется пиратская Half Life2:Episode One, и там такой глюк - после прохождения "опасных вод" (когда уходишь из сити 17 по каналам)и встречаешься с помошницей Илая, которая должна тебя собственно к нему отвести, подходя с ней к лифту, она его вызывает, НО когда лифт останавливается, она почему то заканчивает договаривать и стоит как вкопаная! Хотя по идее должна зайти в лифт и я в том числе, и спуститься вниз. Может это как то можно исправить? или это уже безнадёжно?


этот глюк убирается сохранением перед лифтом, потом загрузкой. Недавно прочел на непомню-каком форуме.

----------

